# LED Headlight Plug and play for 2018 LT Projecter lamps



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Has anyone found a LED headlight replacement that would be plug and play for the 2018 Projector Headlights?
I would like to use the original dust caps as well. 
Has anyone found a solution like this?:grin:


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

LEDs are available from a multitude of vendors and sites, however; re using existing dust caps w/o modification is an issue with most (if not all) types and brands.
There are some rubber after market type caps from a large online retailer that will fit and work, and allow the additional space required for the LEDs.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> LEDs are available from a multitude of vendors and sites, however; re using existing dust caps w/o modification is an issue with most (if not all) types and brands.
> There are some rubber after market type caps from a large online retailer that will fit and work, and allow the additional space required for the LEDs.


I am hearing different specs. What bulb do the projectors take? I've heard 9005 and 9012. I know the 9005 are a single element are the 9012 dual element? I would think I'd need a dual element to achieve both high
and low beams correct. Then I was told the 9012 were also singe element, if that's true how do you switch
beams on the Cruze? One guy told me there is a flip plate in the housing this I have never heard of.
Or is it a different bulb completely? So confused!!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

They are 9005s in mine.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

9005 Xenon bulbs are what I put into mine. 4,300 kelvin and brighter than aftermarket LEDs.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> 9005 Xenon bulbs are what I put into mine. 4,300 kelvin and brighter than aftermarket LEDs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What did you use for the dust caps? Did you have to get after market?

So with the 9005's the you no longer have High Beams correct?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

The headlight capsule has a lever that adjusts between low/hi on a single beam bulb


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> The headlight capsule has a lever that adjusts between low/hi on a single beam bulb


I was told that today and thought that the guy was full of it...Never heard of that before but great to know.
What about he dust caps as it difficult to replace the bulbs? At 45,000 Kalvin what color are they yellow?
I'd lik hem at least 60,000 to match the DRL a LED fogs I put in.
(sorry for all the ???'s)


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> What did you use for the dust caps? Did you have to get after market?
> 
> So with the 9005's the you no longer have High Beams correct?


No I do have highbeams as the stock projector halogen units have actuated shutters that flip the highbeam on/off. Same functoin as on bi-xenon projector headlamps found across the globe. 

Thankfully the kit I used from Xenondepot.com allowed me to use the stock dust caps. All I had to do was drill out a quarter (25 cents) sized hole and fish the wires through then sealed off with the included rubber grommet. 










*My xenon kit install thread is here:* http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-...230210-xenondepot-9005-hid-kit-installed.html
*
Build thread here:*http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-c...stars-1-1-2018-diesel-rs-hatchback-build.html


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> No I do have highbeams as the stock projector halogen units have actuated shutters that flip the highbeam on/off. Same functoin as on bi-xenon projector headlamps found across the globe.
> 
> Thankfully the kit I used from Xenondepot.com allowed me to use the stock dust caps. All I had to do was drill out a quarter (25 cents) sized hole and fish the wires through then sealed off with the included rubber grommet.
> 
> ...


Great that helps a lot, BTW nice ride


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Great that helps a lot, BTW nice ride


My pleasure and thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm confused...you say you have the projector headlights, but then used the 9005 kit? I'm looking at xenondepot as well. Entering my information (2017 Cruze Premiere w/ RS) I have the projector headlights. As such, the recommended kit is the 9012. The 9005 is for cars that do NOT have projectors. If your 2018 has projectors, why did you use 9005? Am I missing something?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ramair said:


> I'm confused...you say you have the projector headlights, but then used the 9005 kit? I'm looking at xenondepot as well. Entering my information (2017 Cruze Premiere w/ RS) I have the projector headlights. As such, the recommended kit is the 9012. The 9005 is for cars that do NOT have projectors. If your 2018 has projectors, why did you use 9005? Am I missing something?


Pull a bulb out and look at it...I have an '18 RS and was told mine should be 9012s as well, but upon removal, they were 9005s.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Pull a bulb out and look at it...I have an '18 RS and was told mine should be 9012s as well, but upon removal, they were 9005s.


I was very confused also my dealer looked up my car by the vintage and told me they were 9005 but everywhere re e else said it was 9012. So I pulled one out and they were 9005.
9005 are a high beam light 9012 are low beam 9005 is 1700 9012 is1875 lumes not much differance 
If you use 9012 you'll have to modifie the top tab to fit. see the link

http://shnu.us/HIR Trimming Stock.htm








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you...I agree, very confusing. It seems all of the databases are wrong...they all say 9012 is what should be there.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ramair said:


> Thank you...I agree, very confusing. It seems all of the databases are wrong...they all say 9012 is what should be there.


I wonder if earlier builds of the Cruze may have used the 9012?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

2016 is even more confusing. Early 2016 vs late 2016...and neither use 9012. Crazy confusing. BTW - I bit the bullet and just purchased xenondepot xtreme 9005 HID kit, with 5,000K bulbs. I’ve used this company multiple times and never had an issue. Hopefully, this install goes smoothly as well.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yesterday I put in some great led headlights into my 2018 Lt RS 
WOW! What a differance. Now the headlights and dogs match the DRL perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice! So, which ones you end up with? Got pictures?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

My new Diod Dynamics Led fog and Hikari headlights now they all match!












































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> My new Diod Dynamics Led fog and Hikari headlights now they all match!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! What kelvin are the headlights?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Looks great! What kelvin are the headlights?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


6,000 per bulb

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

I've found a good bulbs for me. Hikari is the brand. Fits under the original dust cups. https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cruzen18 said:


> Pull a bulb out and look at it...I have an '18 RS and was told mine should be 9012s as well, but upon removal, they were 9005s.



18' RS also and yes mine were 9005s also.


To all those that put LEDs in their projector housing. I did the same and they looked good up close but the range was worse than halogens when on low in my car.

I went back to halogens for now.

Here's a picture of the ones I used. They came out terrible in my car however I was able to fit it all inside the stock caps with no modifications to them.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Yesterday I put in some great led headlights into my 2018 Lt RS
> WOW! What a differance. Now the headlights and dogs match the DRL perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


For those that want to put LED's into their Gen 2 Projector headlights but the original dust caps don't fit these are a perfect fit. Secure with a cable strap for extra sealing power.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075S89MHN?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZL1420 (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry if I’m sending you guys out an alert on an old topic. But sweet honey BBQ thank you for this, I never would of thought putting in headlight bulbs would be such a PITA! I have an 18 Cruze LT w/ RS and I was getting all sorts of effed up with seeing 3 different bulb sizes for the car, I never knew about the flapper inside the housing, which all I can say to that is awesome, 1 more thing to go out. But I live out in the country, and wanted better bulbs, the factory ones are a we bit weak imo, my wife has a new Blazer RS and a 5th gen ZL1 and I’ve got a 6th gen ZL1, and those lights a all 10xs better, the ZL1s don’t get driven a lot, and I get the price difference between them all and the Cruze but they should be better headlights than what are in our 3rd & 4th gen Camaros. I’ll stop rambling now, but sorry again and also thanks


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

ZL1420 said:


> ...But sweet honey BBQ...


Sorry to go off topic...but...Cleetus McFarland fan?!

And yeah I put some LED headlights in mine and I will still drive around with my foglights on 90% of the time because they just don't seem to be great housings no matter the bulb.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Can't wait to get my DD SL-1 LED headlight bulbs and get a fog light kit and then some yellow LED's for them. I had 600k HID's in the my truck headlights and 3000k HIDs in the fogs and it was awesome


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> Can't wait to get my DD SL-1 LED headlight bulbs and get a fog light kit and then some yellow LED's for them. I had 600k HID's in the my truck headlights and 3000k HIDs in the fogs and it was awesome


Tell me how you end up liking the SL-1's. I've got some other LED bulbs but they just don't seem to have the lumen output I'd like.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Will do. Was going to get them but the wife asked for a list of things I want for christmas so they're on the list. If she ends up not getting them I'll get them myself lol


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

alanl11 said:


> I am hearing different specs. What bulb do the projectors take? I've heard 9005 and 9012. I know the 9005 are a single element are the 9012 dual element? I would think I'd need a dual element to achieve both high
> and low beams correct. Then I was told the 9012 were also singe element, if that's true how do you switch
> beams on the Cruze? One guy told me there is a flip plate in the housing this I have never heard of.
> Or is it a different bulb completely? So confused!!


9005SL+


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> 9005SL+


Mine took the 9005 I have projector lamps 
There easy to take out. I would pull one and confirm the number.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

